# Bidding



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

is starting to feel like Pi$$ing into the wind these days. Got told this week that I was low site# for 3 of the 5 GC's I gave a number for a project that let. The winning bidder asked me to cut 15-20k off of it if I wanted to be competitive.  that! 
I hope next year is better than this one, I have 6 bids due this week only one has less than 20 bidders.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Feel lucky. I was bidding my face off in the fall and got little. Now I have nothing to bid at all.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Bidding? What's that?

Phone hasn't rung in a month. Priced a subdivision due to start in spring. Doubt we'll get it.

Confidence not high for new year.


----------



## az dirt mover (Dec 9, 2009)

When it comes to bidding, you have to take a cold hard look at yourself AND your clients. I was with a Company where we put out 50 bids in 30 days ( various dollar / bid amounts ) and did not achieve satisfaction. We looked at the bids. How many were 'hard' bids ? Jobs that were actually gonna get built. How many were budget / preliminary bids ? How many bids were to GC's that would actually use us ? So forth and so on. Only 20 of the bids were 'viable'. In other words, you have to do the 'research' and be honest with yourself. Not just crank out numbers.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Guyute, I can go on a rant but it would be of little help.

But I can also at least say (and I'm sure you already realize) your not alone by a long shot. Even in the end of the business (direct to homeowner) where we have always been able to distiguish ourselves and be succesful, is down the sh!ter. 

I too like many here wish next year to be better, but I also am a realist and my head tells me different. Untill the market gets rid of the excess guys out there with iron, this isnt going to change, at least not much better anyway.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

well 4 down 2 to go. 1 possible project and got out bid 3 times. I have a good feeling about the next one.:laughing: I am sure the other 23 bidders do too though.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Same thing down this way, not a damn thing out there for bid. And yes that is the current trend you amongst 30 other contractors in a fight for a job and you always see those 2 or 3 guys you know are going to low ball their numbers soo bad that it makes you sick and just say ok i can forget about this one.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

One would hope that eventually the "low bid wins" process will be revised to a certain degree. Anyone can produce a low number, however, producing a quality product at a fair price should be the goal. 

I have heard of the Forest Service setting a low end range on bids where if your bid is too low, they won't consider you for the project. The reason being, they had too many contractors who could not complete projects when they ran out of money.

When you see companies bidding projects at your cost, you can only assume that they are not going to produce the quality, or that they are banking on change orders. Hopefully, these practices will eventually weed themselves out through cause and effect, but for now this seems to be the trend.

Good luck everyone!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we're not going to see an upswing in our work, until you drive by factories in your communities and *NOT* see them sitting half empty. there's just no money folks.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

"we're not going to see an upswing in our work, until you drive by factories in your communities and *NOT* see them sitting half empty. there's just no money folks."

Very true Day very true. 

I was shopping for a new heater the other day, I pretty much knew what I wanted but I went to a few stores anyhow. The big box stores had cheaper versions of the same type, but also cheaper in make and construction as well as price. I opted to spend an extra 65 on a higher quality heater from a local rental yard, they service as well as sell them. When I was talking to a friend he pointed out that I could have saved 60-100 by going to Lowes or HD. :bangin:
The first step is to get people to stop thinking like that, the second is to get the smaller places enough business so that they can afford to stop buying the cheap imports and start selling more American products.


----------



## MIT (Sep 1, 2008)

When i was growing up working with my dad we did pretty much everything
Excavation, plumbing, change furnance, lay brick , etc. That led to doing pretty much just excavation. Now we are going back to doing everything again. Put together an asphalt crew last year, put snow plows on more trucks,
even going to have a grass cutting crew this year. Trying to grab everything I can . Never throw your old tools away you might need them.


----------

